# Live Plants for Water Dragon Viv



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, guys!

Have ordered a viv for water dragons and wanted to kit it out with some live plants as well as fake. Any suggestions for live plants that have worked well in water dragon vivs in your experience as well as plants to avoid would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I have tried all sorts of plants from b&q but they dont seem to last in my wds viv


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

dracco said:


> I have tried all sorts of plants from b&q but they dont seem to last in my wds viv


 
wow, thats weird, mine are all thriving and quite literally, taking over! i have got devils ivy from b and q. i got a spare coir pole from the garden centre and trained the plant to grow over that too, so its in a T shape right across the viv.. i also have ficus and bromeliads. its well worth buying the bromeliads that are reduced in b and q. you can get them for about 50p each and all because the flower is dead. but by doing it on the cheap, it doesnt cost a fortune if the dragons destroy the plants. you can spend a few quid and replace it. www.dartfrog.co.uk is a great shop toget water dragon supplies from as the cwds require very similar conditions to frogs. so most decorations/plants are suitable for high humidity areas.


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

tinkerbruce said:


> wow, thats weird, mine are all thriving and quite literally, taking over! i have got devils ivy from b and q. i got a spare coir pole from the garden centre and trained the plant to grow over that too, so its in a T shape right across the viv.. i also have ficus and bromeliads. its well worth buying the bromeliads that are reduced in b and q. you can get them for about 50p each and all because the flower is dead. but by doing it on the cheap, it doesnt cost a fortune if the dragons destroy the plants. you can spend a few quid and replace it. www.dartfrog.co.uk is a great shop toget water dragon supplies from as the cwds require very similar conditions to frogs. so most decorations/plants are suitable for high humidity areas.


Thanks, hun. That sounds good to me. Could you tell me more about your set up, like size of viv, how many dragons you have etc. Would be nice to know


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

no probs. my viv is 5 ft high and about 3 1/2 ft wide. these pics are a few months old, taken when it was first built. the plants have taken over now but if you want to see newer pics pm me your email and i will take some and send them over.


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks cool, would love to see more pics. How are you getting on with the snout rubbing saga? Im a bit worried about how to prevent it. My viv will be 5ft high x 5ft long x 2ft deep, glass front only. I was thinking of blacking out the first 1ft from the floor up on the glass front to make them feel a bit safer and hopefully stop them snout rubbing, what you think??


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

mt male doesnt have do any snout rubbing at all now. you cant really see on the pics but the bottom 18 inches and top 18 inches on the front of the viv are made of wood. he has very little in the way of places where he can actually get to the glass, i find this helps alot.and his viv is jam packed with hidey holes and climbing areas. gimme ten minutes and i will post some more pics on this thread.


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

That'll be great thanks. I may do the same then. Was def going to out as many hiding places as possible for them.

My email is [email protected] if that makes things easier.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

this is some of the plants at the bottom of the viv. i used a really deep platic trough to line the whole of the bottom of the viv, so all plants are planted straight into the base in a soil/sand mix/








as you can see on this pic, the devils ivey is really prolific. the coir poles are great to train it across as the cwd also uses them to climb around. they are about £2.50 from b and q and attach with a few screws.








and here is my cwd, he got a little snout rub before i took him in, but he lves his house


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

wow your viv is great :notworthy:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

dracco said:


> wow your viv is great :notworthy:


made it all myself. didnt cost much at all, aboyt £200 for everything inclusing equipment and the fogger and stat, plants and the glass.


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

is that the fogger out of maplin looks the same as mine


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

nice! i can see he has plenty of places to hide, looks great, thanks! I'll try and get some pics of mine up when i get started


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)

dracco said:


> is that the fogger out of maplin looks the same as mine


Yup.:2thumb:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Dj 

Your pool is great is there anyway you could post full pics how big is pool and what do you use to clean it out ect 

really great x


----------

